# Preorders for Skylum AirMagic are now live



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2019)

> Skylum Software’s latest software AirMagic is now available for preorder, and there are lots of bonus goodies for everyone that preorders.
> *Bonuses:*
> 
> Drone photography eBook by Skylum;
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

